# Fundraising Idea



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

So, a thought crossed my mind this morning and it got me thinking...

I ran my first half-marathon in Moab last week and started thinking how a race would be a great way to raise money. And after reading the "Fat Man Challenge" several weeks ago I thought it would be a great idea to have a Utah Outdoorsmen's founraiser with a 5K or 5 mile or something like that. Here are the benefits of such an event that I have thought of:

1) Raise money for a good cause. The money could go toward Primary Childrens or a local family with large health care expenses for a child with a terminal illness or something. I figure 1000 participants at $10-20 per person could bring in $10,000-20,000. _(O)_ 

2) Improve public awareness and perception of Outdoorsmen. It would give everyone (anti's) a chance to see that hunter's aren't cold-blooded murderers but people who actually care about others and the community.

3) "Fat Man Challenge." It would give you a reason to get in shape and get ready for the long miles of the upcoming elk hunt. I'm sure most of you are like me in that I hate running but hey...it will make more room for that double-cheeseburger right?  

4) Simply something to do. What are you really doing after the turkey season? (if you drew a tag that is!) Most likely just fishing and counting the weeks until bow season opens up. If this race were in July or something it would give us a chance to get together and shoot-the-bull in the off season. 

5) I bet with a bit of effort it also wouldn't be too hard to get some local sponsors to make donations and have some type of a raffle like what goes on at the banquets and such. If this became a yearly thing I bet ther would be a way to get some landowner tags thrown in as well. :mrgreen: 

Anyway, I have no experience organizing anything like this and I know there would be tons of hoops to jump through but I think it would really be a good idea and am wondering what kind of interest there is out there for something like this. 

Also, I don't know how to post a link to this thread in the other forums so if anyone knows how to do that it would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

We are Outdoors people. How about a 5K or 5 mile through our moutains (similiar to the Wasatch 100 only much smaller). Or a desert version in the spring.

I know the people that do the Wasatch 100 also do trail work (win/win for the forest service).

Just a thought.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I would do a 5K, maybe a 10K at the most but I think you would get the highest turnout for 5K. Great idea.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Michael Scott's Dunder Mifflin Scranton Meredith Palmer Memorial Celebrity Rabies Awareness Pro-Am Fun Run Race For the Cure??? :lol:


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

It sounds like you have a couple of ideas floating around in your head. Let me play Devils Advocate of a second.

1. An event like this would probably require insurance.

2.After the overhead of the event was factored in, the money left over would be about half the total intake.

3. Organizing something like this would be a real pain. Securing a venue (even harder if it's in the Mountains/Desert), setting up first aid, attending to the needs of runners, ETC..

4. You would probably need one volunteer for every three runners. So finding people to help might be an issue.

Now, that being said, I bet it could be done. Doing it this season might be a stretch, but if you were really committed, you could start inquiring about what was needed and shoot for next year. 

A combo 5k/half marathon would draw a lot of people(depending on the charity or cause)
Maybe a mini triathlon with Outdoorsmen themed events. Paddling a lake, navigating to a way-point, and a hike. Kind of like a one day adventure race for ********.

I think this is a good idea. keep thinking about it.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Following the outdoor theme you could make it something like the Bair gutsman run near farmington canyon.

http://www.crazybobsbairgutsman.com/


----------

